# 2018 Tiguan Comfortline - keyfobs and personalization



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

We've had our 2018 Tiguan Comfortline for almost 2 weeks now. Still learning a lot of the features.

One that I am trying to figure out has to do with the keyfobs and driver personalization. I've set up "Driver 1" and "Driver 2" to settings for both my wife and I, and used the menus through the infotainment system to assign keys to each of the profiles. I would assume that there would be a way for the vehicle to recognize which keyfob is being used to start, and select the driver based on that. Yet it doesn't. Instead, it remembers who was selected the last time, regardless of which fob is being used, and will default to whoever drove last, unless you change the driver manually.

What do I need to do to enable it to change automatically? Nothing seems obvious through the menus.


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

weebl said:


> We've had our 2018 Tiguan Comfortline for almost 2 weeks now. Still learning a lot of the features.
> 
> One that I am trying to figure out has to do with the keyfobs and driver personalization. I've set up "Driver 1" and "Driver 2" to settings for both my wife and I, and used the menus through the infotainment system to assign keys to each of the profiles. I would assume that there would be a way for the vehicle to recognize which keyfob is being used to start, and select the driver based on that. Yet it doesn't. Instead, it remembers who was selected the last time, regardless of which fob is being used, and will default to whoever drove last, unless you change the driver manually.
> 
> What do I need to do to enable it to change automatically? Nothing seems obvious through the menus.


There is an option in the setting to switch from manual to automatic. I havent done it myself, since I've only had it for a week and haven't had the chance to go through it. But I think that setting may be the answer.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

Ochef said:


> There is an option in the setting to switch from manual to automatic. I havent done it myself, since I've only had it for a week and haven't had the chance to go through it. But I think that setting may be the answer.


I tried switching from manual to automatic, but it didn't seem to do anything that I could observe. I will double check that setting, and make sure all driver profiles are set that way.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Any new info? I'm having the same problem 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

Sorry, nothing. I tried last week and couldn't get it to work. My Tiguan is currently getting a scratch that was there at delivery repaired (dealership was good about it and up front, gave me the option of taking delivery immediately, or wait until it was addressed). Our salesman is good friends with a long time family friend of ours, and he bent over backwards for us on pricing. As he was leaving for vacation, we wanted him to do the delivery and not be out of any commission. Driving the 2017 as a loaner they provided right now. Very different vehicle, and while nice enough, my preference is for the 2018.

I will try to play around with the settings later this week when I get my Tiguan back.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Ours have been working fine. Did you manually assign the key to each profile? What i have learned is that the vehicle recognizes who will be driving based on who (with their key fob in their possession) opens the driver side door. It doesn't matter if you remote started the car with the other key or unlock (from a distance) the car with the other key, it is who touches (with their own key in their pocket, bag, etc) the handle and opens the driver door. I've had situations where my wife will open the front passenger door (with her key in the bag) first before I open the door myself and somewhat cause some glitch (specifically the radio settings are messed up and cannot go to Satellite mode) but nothing else was affected on my settings (i.e. mirrors, seat, driving mode etc.). So i always tell her do not touch the door when it is me who is driving haha.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

This is interesting. We park our Tiguan in the garage, meaning the door is unlocked when we leave it. So whoever drives it next opens the door to an unlocked vehicle. I will have to try and see how it behaves when the door is locked.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

weebl said:


> This is interesting. We park our Tiguan in the garage, meaning the door is unlocked when we leave it. So whoever drives it next opens the door to an unlocked vehicle. I will have to try and see how it behaves when the door is locked.


That could be it. Because you are not locking your door. I mean they probably design the process with the people locking their car when they park it somewhere regardless if it is in garage, sidewalk, parking lot etc.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> That could be it. Because you are not locking your door. I mean they probably design the process with the people locking their car when they park it somewhere regardless if it is in garage, sidewalk, parking lot etc.


After a long wait (the dealer's body shop apparently wasn't in a rush), I got my Tiguan back last night. I tried locking the doors and opening with a different key fob, and it still seems to remember the last driver, instead of who is supposed to be programmed to a key fob.

The scratch repair was flawless, BTW. I tried as hard as I could to find evidence of the repair, and I simply can't, so I'm pleased with the result.

On another note, after driving the 2017 Tiguan loaner for over a week, then coming back to my 2018, I can definitely say I enjoy driving the 2018 much more.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

weebl said:


> After a long wait (the dealer's body shop apparently wasn't in a rush), I got my Tiguan back last night. I tried locking the doors and opening with a different key fob, and it still seems to remember the last driver, instead of who is supposed to be programmed to a key fob.
> 
> The scratch repair was flawless, BTW. I tried as hard as I could to find evidence of the repair, and I simply can't, so I'm pleased with the result.
> 
> On another note, after driving the 2017 Tiguan loaner for over a week, then coming back to my 2018, I can definitely say I enjoy driving the 2018 much more.


Did you make sure the other key fob was nowhere near the car(like inside the house)? i had it happened where both keys was within proximity and my wife's settings took instead of mine (her key was probably closer to the door as I was carrying her bag and my key was in my cargo pocket)

Try resetting and reprogramming again. I have our setting set to Manual rather than automatic in the key assignment option. Like i said, ours works fine.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

I think I have finally figured out the behaviour of the driver profiles and the associated key fob.

The doors can be locked by any method, but will only switch to the driver profile of the key if the remote button on the key is pressed to unlock. It will not switch if using the proximity method of grabbing the door handle when the key is in your pocket.


----------



## JonasV (Oct 20, 2018)

having the same issues and found this through search. 

Has anyone found an actual solution to this or is the unlocking via fob really the only way to do this?


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

JonasV said:


> having the same issues and found this through search.
> 
> Has anyone found an actual solution to this or is the unlocking via fob really the only way to do this?


Any new news on this?

n


----------

